# Just in Alpina Extreme Diver



## Tony Duronio (May 2, 2005)

Not much to add, beautiful watch, crappy strap so put it on a mesh I had laying around. This one will get plenty of wrist time
View attachment 969187


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

Good combo, Tony. Congrats and enjoy.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Nice combo....is this using the ETA 2824-2 mvmt?


----------



## CristiT (Dec 30, 2012)

The movement should be AL-525 which is based on SW200. 
If we can see a picture of the back case we can be sure.


----------



## Tony Duronio (May 2, 2005)

Thanks Pro-Diver. Achillies I believe Cristif is correct. SW 200 with Alpina embellishment and signed rotor. I'll snap a picture later.


----------



## afc14284 (Dec 8, 2008)

How about them pics Tony??? Congrats on a great acquisition...


----------



## Tony Duronio (May 2, 2005)

Sorry, not sure what happened to the other one.


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Nice diver, looks elegant as well on the mesh. Looks very well-made, Alpina is showing up on my radar of late...


----------



## CristiT (Dec 30, 2012)

Congrats Tony!
Do you have a back case photo?


----------



## afc14284 (Dec 8, 2008)

You really can't go wrong with that one... Simply Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Demokritos (Apr 21, 2007)

congrats great watch indeed, I wonder about the lug to lug distance ?


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

Great diver!
It's on my short list without a doubt. I have always found Alpina rubber straps to be really good quality in the past. Most recently on my Extreme Avalanche Regulator. Did they cheapen them up?


----------



## jrmhng (Feb 26, 2012)

Im looking to get the same watch!

Was it from an online retailer? If so, would you be kind enough to share?


----------

